# Verona - Juve: 30 ottobre 2021 ore 18. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (30 Ottobre 2021)

Verona - Juventus, anticipo del sabato di Serie A. Si gioca il 30 ottobre 2021 alle ore 18 a Verona.

Dove vedere Verona - Juve in tv?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore18:00


----------



## Raryof (30 Ottobre 2021)

Partita croccantissima questa, vediamo.


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

Un pochino ci spero, però obiettivamente i gobbi che si fanno fregare per due partite di fila è molto raro.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Un bel pareggino anche qua non sarebbe male.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Ottobre 2021)

Speriamo che il cholito abbia ancora il piede caldo


----------



## Hellscream (30 Ottobre 2021)

Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo che non vincono nemmeno questa


----------



## kYMERA (30 Ottobre 2021)

Se non vincono anche questa, e dubito, mi sa che salta Allegri.


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2021)

*Ahahahahahhahahaahhahaha*

*Goooooollllllllllllllllllll*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Ottobre 2021)

cholitoooo


----------



## kYMERA (30 Ottobre 2021)

daje, gioca bene l'Hellas comunque.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2021)

Arrivabene e Nedved hanno facce da Halloween


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se non vincono anche questa, e dubito, mi sa che salta Allegri.




Difficile. A meno che non prendano Conte, che però ha sempre rinunciato a prendere squadre in corsa. Inoltre se prendessero Conte dovrebbero pagare quasi 20 mln netti (40 lordi) di stipendi per l'allenatore. Sarebbe un salasso. E poi mi pare che Conte nella buonuscita dall'Inter abbia la clausola che gli vieta, non so per quanto tempo, di allenare in Italia.


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Ottobre 2021)

speriamo nel 2-0 verona nella prima mezz'ora, perché di solito nel secondo tempo crollano e pigliano 2 goal da tutti..


----------



## LukeLike (30 Ottobre 2021)

Peccato, troppo presto, finisce 1-3.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> speriamo nel 2-0 verona nella prima mezz'ora, perché di solito nel secondo tempo crollano e pigliano 2 goal da tutti..



Sì, purtroppo inaffidabili. Anche sul 3-0 non sarebbe chiusa.

Però c'è già la conferma di quanto facciano schifo i gobbi.


----------



## Kaw (30 Ottobre 2021)

mamma mia che gol!!!!!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Ottobre 2021)

spiazeeeeeee


----------



## UDG (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ammazza che goal


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2021)

*Ahahahahhahhhah e 2!*


----------



## 7vinte (30 Ottobre 2021)

GOOLLLLL AHAHA


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2021)

Attenzione però che questi si fanno ribaltare


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2021)

Simeone posseduto da messi ahahahahahahaahahahah


----------



## kYMERA (30 Ottobre 2021)

Eurogol cholitoooooooo


----------



## LukeLike (30 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Peccato, troppo presto, finisce 1-3.


2-3


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Ottobre 2021)

visto che ha portato bene... speriamo nel 3-0 nella prima mezz'ora, perchè questi nel secondo tempo crollano e prendono 2 goal da tutti


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Ottobre 2021)

Rido non male ma malissimo! 

Ho pure Simeone al fantacalcio ahshahahah


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2021)

Finirà 2-4 ma la Juve fa più schifo del Milan di Giamburrasca.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Ottobre 2021)

Peccato per questi due gol arrivati troppo presto...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Ottobre 2021)

E pensare che Tudor era il vice del vice del Maestro


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Ottobre 2021)

Si gode! Conviene piazzare un bel 2 live così si gode in ogni caso


----------



## Simo98 (30 Ottobre 2021)

La Juve che fa tre gol la vedo dura
Certo che se le danno un rigorino e poi la solita botta di culo di Max può succedere


----------



## Baba (30 Ottobre 2021)

Hahahaha


----------



## Alessandro Amoruso (30 Ottobre 2021)

Non vedo il senso di continuare ad aprire thread sulle partite della Juventus. Bisognerebbe aprire quelli sul Napoli, non quelli sulle partite di squadre che lottano per la Conference.


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Ottobre 2021)

ma quanto è odioso il simulatore cuadrado? del resto se ha come dirigente nedved...


----------



## Pungiglione (30 Ottobre 2021)

AHAHAHAHAHHAHA

Edit: annullato, ladri.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Ottobre 2021)

Peccato per questo terzo annullato


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Ottobre 2021)

anche sto goal annullato ci sarebbe da parlare... caprari, spinto, finisce a valanga su bonucci. Sicuri sia fatto di caprari? qualche dubbio c'è.


----------



## __king george__ (30 Ottobre 2021)

ma sto crollo verticale della juve? come si spiega? fine ciclo? (in italia perchè all'estero non è mai iniziato)


----------



## Pit96 (30 Ottobre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> anche sto goal annullato ci sarebbe da parlare... caprari, spinto, finisce a valanga su bonucci. Sicuri sia fatto di caprari? qualche dubbio c'è.


Vero. E Danilo poteva essere espulso dato che ha mandato due volte a quel paese l'arbitro dopo l'ammonizione


----------



## ilPresidente (30 Ottobre 2021)

1/3 di partita ..parziale godimento


----------



## Underhill84 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Danilo che manda platealmente a quel paese l'arbitro niente.... Solo con noi fanno i permalosi


----------



## Hellscream (30 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma sto crollo verticale della juve? come si spiega? fine ciclo? (in italia perchè all'estero non è mai iniziato)


Sono dai tempi del MAESTROH che giocano a caso basando tutto sui singoli. Ma il problema più grosso (per loro ovviamente) è il centrocampo che non esiste (nonostante "il nuovo Busquets" cit sportmediaset).


----------



## ilPresidente (30 Ottobre 2021)

si sì ..Chiellini al mondiale


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Ottobre 2021)

Allegri si è autocondannato tornando alla juve e pure quando Ronaldo ha voluto andarsene


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

Aiuto, ma sono davvero sotto di due gol? Ahahaha, spero che il Verona non crollo nel secondo tempo.


----------



## bmb (30 Ottobre 2021)

Secondo me la Juve con Allegri ha già vinto lo scudetto.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Vorrei puntare soldi sulla remuntada ma li ho già gufati abbastanza. Risparmio oggi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ma chiesa e de light perché non giocano? Sta male allegri o sono infortunati?


----------



## kYMERA (30 Ottobre 2021)

Traversa Dybala. se godo mamma mia


----------



## Raryof (30 Ottobre 2021)

Li hanno ammazzati.


----------



## Metapiro (30 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma chiesa e de light perché non giocano? Sta male allegri o sono infortunati?


Chiesa non convocato perché ieri ha avuto un affaticamento muscolare. De light non so


----------



## kYMERA (30 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ma chiesa e de light perché non giocano? Sta male allegri o sono infortunati?



Chiesa si è infortunato. De Ligt forse per la champions ?


----------



## Raryof (30 Ottobre 2021)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Danilo che manda platealmente a quel paese l'arbitro niente.... Solo con noi fanno i permalosi


Era da secondo giallo immediato, incredibile davvero, poi arriva Chiellini e ferma tutto.
Solito schifo.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Ottobre 2021)

Facevo la spesa con discreta speranza, esco e la prima cosa che faccio mentre depongo il carrello tiro fuori il telefono e vado su livescore. Eiaculazione totale appena scorgo il risultato  , ora sono appena rientrato e vedo traversa di Dybala.

Ahah, dai su. Lo si diceva che gli episodi in una stagione si accumulano, negativi e positivi. Alla fine raccogli il merito.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Il Verona si fa sempre rimontare nella ripresa, aspetterei ad esultare.


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Ottobre 2021)

che fa il SISTEMA, stasera? trama per la vittoria della Juve?


----------



## Raryof (30 Ottobre 2021)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> che fa il SISTEMA, stasera? trama per la vittoria della Juve?


Se finisce così vedremo Niedvied col coltello da caccia in mano che si fionda in campo per uccidere cose e persone.


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2021)

Tutto lo stadio che urla BUFFONE a Cuadrado e lo fischia a ogni tocco con l'arbitro che non gliene fischia una non ha prezzo. 


Oggi il calcio si sta ribellando al 'metro Cuadrado '.
L'italia del calcio che vuole giocare a pallone.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Credo che il verona non possa reggere nel secondo tempo ,minimo la juve pareggia 
Peccato per il terzo gol annullato


----------



## diavoloINme (30 Ottobre 2021)

La juve è talmente abituata a giocare solo sotto palla che pare stia difendendo il risultato.


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2021)

Juve scandalosa. E' dall'acquisto di Higuain che non capiscono un tubo; e pensare che bastava promuovere Tudor, invece il Maestro si affidava a quel luminare di Baronio ahahahaha


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque da un allenatore che prende 9M all'anno mi aspetterei qualcosina in più. Non dico gioco fluorescente, ma almeno un'idea (semplice eh) di gioco. Dai, ripuliamo il calcio dagli Allegri, ne guadagneremmo tutti. Qui vedo un ostinazione a farcela con il proprio metodo, bene cosi, non imparerà mai.

"Ho rifiutato il Real perché devo tanto alla Juve."


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2021)

Entra Don andres Xavitelli


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Ottobre 2021)

O calcio piazzato, o intuizione personale di Dybala.

E 9M li prende comunque (x3 anni!!!!).


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Comunque da un allenatore che prende 9M all'anno mi aspetterei qualcosina in più. Non dico gioco fluorescente, ma almeno un'idea (semplice eh) di gioco. Dai, ripuliamo il calcio dagli Allegri, ne guadagneremmo tutti. Qui vedo un ostinazione a farcela con il proprio metodo, bene cosi, non imparerà mai.
> 
> "Ho rifiutato il Real perché devo tanto alla Juve."


Beh sono molto amici con monociglio mi sembra, in ogni caso quando davanti hai solo Morata (giocatore da 7-8 gol l'anno) e Dybala versione rottame e privo di stimoli diventa difficile fare gol.
Poi aggiungiamoci che questo fenomeno mette Chiesa terzino e i risultati sono questi.


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

Verona che mi sembra cotto ora.... 

Ma a Tudor gli hanno spiegato che le partite durano 90 minuti? 

Così è dura tenerla...


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Beh sono molto amici con monociglio mi sembra, in ogni caso quando davanti hai solo Morata (giocatore da 7-8 gol l'anno) e Dybala versione rottame e privo di stimoli diventa difficile fare gol.
> Poi aggiungiamoci che questo fenomeno mette Chiesa terzino e i risultati sono questi.


Oddio, Dybala per me é l'unico che si salva. Sfortunato con i due legni nelle ultime due partite, ma il suo lo fa. Le occasioni pericolose passano quasi sempre da lui.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Ottobre 2021)

Squadra defunta, ciclo strafinito.
Si sono condannati quando hanno iniziato a comprare giocatori a caso (da Higuain in poi) e soprattutto da quando hanno perso Barzagli e i centrocampisti Pirlo-Vidal-Pogba-Marchisio, oltre ovviamente a CR7 che se pur calante in italia ti fa 30 gol in ciabatte e queste partite te le fa vincere tutte.
Distrutti in campo e fuori, con un bilancio agghiacciante.
Credo non saranno un problema a lungo, visto anche il contratto suicida di horto muso.


----------



## Gamma (30 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Verona che mi sembra cotto ora....
> 
> Ma a Tudor gli hanno spiegato che le partite durano 90 minuti?
> 
> Così è dura tenerla...



Già, se le partite durassero 60 minuti il Verona sarebbe da zona Champions, negli ultimi 30 invece sarebbe da retrocessione.


----------



## Gamma (30 Ottobre 2021)

L


Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Squadra defunta, ciclo strafinito.
> Si sono condannati quando hanno iniziato a comprare giocatori a caso (da Higuain in poi) e soprattutto da quando hanno perso Barzagli e i centrocampisti Pirlo-Vidal-Pogba-Marchisio, oltre ovviamente a CR7 che se pur calante in italia ti fa 30 gol in ciabatte e queste partite te le fa vincere tutte.
> Distrutti in campo e fuori, con un bilancio agghiacciante.
> Credo non saranno un problema a lungo, visto anche il contratto suicida di horto muso.



La verità è che si sono sentiti un top club a partire dal quarto/quinto scudetto di fila e dalla prima finale di Champions, quindi hanno iniziato a spendere e spandere come fossero tale.
Non possono permettersi di sbagliare acquisti top come un City, un PSG ecc., forse lo hanno capito troppo tardi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ma solo io non mi stupisco più di tanto ?

La Juventus faceva abbastanza cag4re già l'anno scorso, è stato detto più volte che in mezzo aveva più manovali che altro, solo che aveva un certo Cristiano Ronaldo che condiziona anche a livello psicologico.
Ora è rimasta una squadretta di manovali e pure un pò vecchia a fine ciclo.

Mancini deve stare attento con Bonucci e Chiellini senò ci pregiudica i mondiali come fece Lippi dopo averli vinti


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Ottobre 2021)

E comunque attenzione ora all'ambiente (infuocato) se oggi escono con una sconfitta da verona: alle prossime 3 hanno fiorentina,lazio,atalanta. E si presentano al trittico con una possibile doppia sconfitta.
Attenzione che può scoppiare una bomba atomica.

p.s. Se allegri si chiamasse giampaolo o pinco pallo sarebbe già stato esonerato.


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> E comunque attenzione ora all'ambiente (infuocato) se oggi escono con una sconfitta da verona: alle prossime 3 hanno fiorentina,lazio,atalanta. E si presentano al trittico con una possibile doppia sconfitta.
> Attenzione che può scoppiare una bomba atomica.
> 
> p.s. Se allegri si chiamasse giampaolo o pinco pallo sarebbe già stato esonerato.


Allegri ha un quadriennale a 7+2 ahahaha, è praticamente seduto in un bunker atomico ahahaha. Grandissimo colpo dell'ovino!


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

Maledetto McChicken!


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Quindi secondo la teoria di Bonucci, se Cristina rimaneva stavano in zona retrocessione???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ecco lì.
Ora manca il rigorino e poi pari.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Ottobre 2021)

Andata, ora minimo la pareggiano


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ora la pareggiano e poi sono di nuovo i favoriti per lo scudetto? Giusto?


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

Figurati se quel cesso di Kalinic poteva mai metterla dentro! 

Capra!


----------



## kYMERA (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ovviamente kalinic si mangia il gol che avrebbe chiuso la partita


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Ottobre 2021)

Maledetto kaninic


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Pareggio neanche quotato


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

Dai dai dai, devono tenere almeno il pareggio.


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

Gran parata!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ha lasciato correre un sacco e gli regalano 5 minuti


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ahahaha, il pagliaccio in panca...


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Marinelli ha buttato via il fischietto sui falli della Juve. Top player arma finale


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ma che cappero fa Faraoni poteva fare assist in mezzo e la passa indietro


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

Godoooooooooooo


----------



## Baba (30 Ottobre 2021)

Hahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Milanoide (30 Ottobre 2021)

Dhai, dhai, dhai, dhai! (Cit )


----------



## Raryof (30 Ottobre 2021)

E allora!!!!!!


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

Suca Allegri, suca caprone che non sei altro.


----------



## DavidGoffin (30 Ottobre 2021)

Si gode qui???


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Match winner Locatelli che salva la porta del Verona dal 2-2. E andiamo.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Ottobre 2021)

ottima prestazione della juve


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

I gobbi avrebbero dovuto mettere Tudor allenatore e Pirlo vice


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Ottobre 2021)

Si gode!!
Panchina bollente per allegri. E ora per la juve: fiorentina, lazio, atalanta... auguri!!


----------



## Milanoide (30 Ottobre 2021)

Potente sortilegio di Ambra


----------



## Blu71 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Quando la Juve perde è sempre positivo.


----------



## Raryof (30 Ottobre 2021)

L'arbitro ce l'ha messa tutta, non è bastato.


----------



## Trumpusconi (30 Ottobre 2021)

Allegri stracotto!!! GODO!!!


----------



## Hellscream (30 Ottobre 2021)

È qui che si gode?


----------



## UDG (30 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non ci credo nemmeno se lo vedo che non vincono nemmeno questa


Credici


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Ottobre 2021)

@egidiopersempre, basta, ha rotto questa polemica.

Ultimissimo avvertimento.


----------



## Raryof (30 Ottobre 2021)

.


----------



## BossKilla7 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Devono ingoiare cosi tanta melma da strozzarsi. A casa


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Ottobre 2021)

Mi dispiace solo che l'Atlanta e la roma stanno stentando in questo inizio di stagione... hanno comunque il quarto posto a "tiro" nonostante tutto.
Milan, napoli e Inter sono già irraggiungibili per i gobbi. Purtroppo le altre stanno tutte zoppicando e li tengono in vita.


----------



## Roten1896 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Allegri sta toccando con mano le legnate nei denti


----------



## Swaitak (30 Ottobre 2021)

sono masochista se godo dopo aver perso la seconda schedina di fila a causa dei cortomusi?


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io avrei osato, almeno 7 minuti di recupero.


Io avrei ORSATO, almeno 7 minuti di recupero. Per restare in tema 

Comunque possiamo dire che le succursali sul campo non esistono? Almeno questa? E meno male aggiungo!


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

Barzagli in lutto, poverino


----------



## Raryof (30 Ottobre 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Allegri sta toccando con mano le legnate nei denti


Ci manca solo il sextape di Ambrona con un nerone mix tra Kessie e Anguissa (con la maglia della Juve) e si fa bingo totale.


----------



## Hellscream (30 Ottobre 2021)

Scusate, ora vado a vedermi i vari nati per vincere, airway, lejesonfe ecc. A dopo


----------



## egidiopersempre (30 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io avrei osato, almeno 7 minuti di recupero.


hanno anche fatto un paio di tuffi al limite dell'area e qualche timida caduta in area. Niente. Il bidone dell'umido non ha abboccato.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusate, ora vado a vedermi i vari nati per vincere, airway, lejesonfe ecc. A dopo



Nati per vincere oggi incendia la casa. Con dentro la sagoma di Agnelloh.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque l'anno scorso i vari Ravezzani e soci ogni settimana facevano le polemichette su Tonali, con tanto di battutine del tipo "Ma come, 35 milioni e non è il nuovo Pirlo?"

Chissà se stanno dicendo qualcosa sul fenomeno Locatelli.

Poi magari parleremo anche del difensore più forte della storia, 80 milioni per fare la panchina all'ottuagenario Chiellini.




Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusate, ora vado a vedermi i vari nati per vincere


Ahahahah che eroe, mi ricordo quando si stava ammazzando mentre stava utilizzando un trapano per distruggere un bambolotto.


----------



## Raryof (30 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Io avrei ORSATO, almeno 7 minuti di recupero. Per restare in tema
> 
> Comunque possiamo dire che le succursali sul campo non esistono? Almeno questa? E meno male aggiungo!


Io mi sentivo la vittoria del Verona, sinceramente, molta più intensità e gioco, poi dopo il secondo gol hanno cercato di rischiare poco e gestire, alla fine tante situazioni mezze mezze che potevano costare caro ma i 3 punti del Verona sono meritati.
Adesso arrivano altre squadre interessanti ed era meglio se avessero fatto 6 punti tra Sassuolo e oggi perché erano quelle, sulla carta, più abbordabili e con problemi di tenuta nei secondi tempi.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Barzagli in lutto, poverino


Adesso tirano fuori la scusante del "La Juve gioca bene gli ultimi 10 minuti" , e certo dopo che il Verona (il Verona!!!) ha fatto la partita per 60 minuti dando tutto... ahah, io ci sto, sono proprio quei discorsi che fuorviano completamente l'attenzione.


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

Spero Dybala firmi il rinnovo il prima possibile, non sia mai che perdano questo campione!


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2021)

Che immondizia di squadra..
Gli unici due buoni che hanno quali Chiesa e De Ligt sono proprio sprecati.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Ottobre 2021)

Il mago Allegri 

Sembra che finalmente il culo sia finito, sto qui si credeva di essere il dio degli allenatori per aver sculato l'impossibile, un bel bagno di umiltà non può fargli che bene.


----------



## Raryof (30 Ottobre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque l'anno scorso i vari Ravezzani e soci ogni settimana facevano le polemichette su Tonali, con tanto di battutine del tipo "Ma come, 35 milioni e non è il nuovo Pirlo?"
> 
> Chissà se stanno dicendo qualcosa sul fenomeno Locatelli.
> 
> ...


Io ho seguito il Sassuolo l'anno scorso e anche quest'anno per via di Berardi che ho al fanta ed ho sempre saputo come tanti altri che quello forte non era lo scemotto lì ma Berardi, infatti fa ancora la differenza, da solo in mezzo a tanti giovani e qualche mediocre.


----------



## overlord (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ma quanto ci fa godere quest'anno il conte max!


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque l'anno scorso i vari Ravezzani e soci ogni settimana facevano le polemichette su Tonali, con tanto di battutine del tipo "Ma come, 35 milioni e non è il nuovo Pirlo?"
> 
> Chissà se stanno dicendo qualcosa sul fenomeno Locatelli.
> 
> ...


 A momenti rischiava di amputarsi la mano 

De Ligt, Chiesa, Locatelli e Kean son costati circa 200 mln. E' pazzesco quante centinaia di milioni hanno bruciato per peggiorare la rosa. 

In fondo le cose migliori le hanno fatte con Pirlo a zero, Barzagli per un tozzo di pane, idem Vidal, Pogba per due spiccioli e Marchisio, Bonucci e Chiellini che avevano già in rosa.

Paradossalmente le cose hanno cominciato a deragliare quando si son messi a spendere. A partire dall'acquisto folle di Higuain.


----------



## kipstar (30 Ottobre 2021)

sono alla fine di un ciclo......


----------



## Zenos (30 Ottobre 2021)

Godooooooooooooo


----------



## sacchino (30 Ottobre 2021)

Viva i parametri zero, viva i grandi allenatori vincenti, viva i superingaggi, viva i calciatori consigliati dai procuratori......tutti errori da non fare.


----------



## Raryof (30 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A momenti rischiava di amputarsi la mano
> 
> De Ligt, Chiesa, Locatelli e Kean son costati circa 200 mln. E' pazzesco quante centinaia di milioni hanno bruciato per peggiorare la rosa.
> 
> ...


Hanno messo dentro dei talenti pagando tantissimo senza accorgersi di non avere più la base di prima e la superiorità tecnica nei confronti delle altre squadre che un tempo erano lontanissime.
Facile il calcio eh? vinci, non finisci mai il ciclo, tieni sempre i due ferri vecchi in difesa e poi ti lavi le mani prendendo Ronaldo, col pensiero fisso di non poter mai perdere o finire male, giusto così dai.
Hanno voluto fare la big europea perché erano gli unici riferimenti che guardavano fino a qualche anno fa, con le italiane nemmeno ci giocavano, anzi, ci scherzavano, l'incompetenza poi ha fatto il resto e di brutto, anche Allegri è un grosso errore ma forse in cuor suo è contento almeno si è preso altri soldi per godersi un po' le copertine e sciocchezze simili che sono l'unica cosa che può farlo rimanere in vita fino all'esonero visto che come allenatore è sempre stato l'anticalcio e soprattutto molto fortunato.
Ha lasciato il Giannino nel 2014 e lo ha ritrovato 7 anni dopo pensando di poter vincere o fare bene durante la ricostruzione, insomma, un genio, se 7 anni fa fosse rimasto o non si fosse liberata la panchina della Juve adesso chissà dove sarebbe, forse al Cagliari o alla Spal di turno.


----------



## UDG (30 Ottobre 2021)

Solo ha scritto:


> Allegri ha un quadriennale a 7+2 ahahaha, è praticamente seduto in un bunker atomico ahahaha. Grandissimo colpo dell'ovino!


Ha un quadriennale da 9?. Non penso la Juventus possa esonerarlo, e metterne un altro a libro paga


----------



## admin (30 Ottobre 2021)

Quante soddisfazioni sti gobbi


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Ottobre 2021)

La Juve sarà pure in fase arretrata ed il ciclo é evidentemente finito da tempo, pero' si esagera.

Vogliamo veramente dire che Morata-Dybala siano inferiori a Simeone-Caprari? O Barak é cosi meglio di Arthur? O i freschi vincitori eroici di Euro 21 Chiellini-Bonucci (gioco opposto a questo) sono inferiori a Gunter e Dawidowicz? Veramente non riesce a giocare diversamente con Chiesa (passi oggi), Kulusevsky, Dybala, Kean, De Ligt, Danilo, Cuadrado, Bonucci, Arthur ecc.. , questi non riescono a fare oltre un gol a partita? Sono cosiinferiori tecnicamente al Verona o al Sassuolo? Boh, come se Tudor o Dionisi preferiscono i Barak o i Maxi Lopez. Non scherziamo dai, questi sono tutti titolari in nazionale e sono tutti decisivi.

Osservate in che modo servono Morata, sono tutti dietro di lui e lo servono spalle alla porta senza avanzare, a cosa serve? Fagli il solito lancio lungo (che disprezzo in qualche modo) e prega che su 10 ne prenda uno. 
Osservate in che modo rincorrono il pallone sotto di due gol, e guardate il City oggi sotto 1-0 con un uomo in meno che razza di partita ha fatto.

Boh, saro' io, ma non credo ai problemi di rosa, i problemi sono tattici ed enormi.


----------



## hiei87 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Per il ponte avevo altri programmi, ma potrei considerare l'idea di rivedere in loop H24 l'ospitata di Allegri al Club di marzo scorso, quando spiegava come aveva inventato il gioco del calcio. I' calscio è un gioco semplisce!


----------



## Solo (30 Ottobre 2021)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ha un quadriennale da 9?. Non penso la Juventus possa esonerarlo, e metterne un altro a libro paga


Eh sì. Quadriennale da 7M + 2M di bonus facili. Capolavoro del monociglio!


----------



## Raryof (30 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La Juve sarà pure in fase arretrata ed il ciclo é evidentemente finito da tempo, pero' si esagera.
> 
> Vogliamo veramente dire che Morata-Dybala siano inferiori a Simeone-Caprari? O Barak é cosi meglio di Arthur? O i freschi vincitori eroici di Euro 21 Chiellini-Bonucci (gioco opposto a questo) sono inferiori a Gunter e Dawidowicz? Veramente non riesce a giocare diversamente con Chiesa (passi oggi), Kulusevsky, Dybala, Kean, De Ligt, Danilo, Cuadrado, Bonucci, Arthur ecc.. , questi non riescono a fare oltre un gol a partita? Sono cosiinferiori tecnicamente al Verona o al Sassuolo? Boh, come se Tudor o Dionisi preferiscono i Barak o i Maxi Lopez. Non scherziamo dai, questi sono tutti titolari in nazionale e sono tutti decisivi.
> 
> ...


Quando è così significa che l'ambiente è tossico, ti basterebbe vedere le reazioni di quel folle ceco in tribuna per capirlo, sono completamente andati, hanno la rabbia dei vincenti abituati a vincere che non sanno più perdere ed è la cosa peggiore di tutte.
Per me a livello di nomi sono una squadretta senza senso, anche in attacco uno come Morata è inutile, perché non fa la torre, non è veloce, non crea gli spazi, non è Leao e non punta l'uomo, fa ridere perché il gioco fisico lo fa Dybala che trotterella col pallone mentre se lo porta sul sinistro e la loro fisicità finisce lì, quando c'è Chiesa hanno la sua corsa che spesso va a sbattere, ma alla fine viene messo a fare il terzino con 3 recuperi a partita (pari ai dribbling che fa quasi).
Il centrocampo non ha un filo logico, sono tutti "buoni" ma scarsi giocatori, gli esterni sono logori e i centrali sono roba da Giannino, miele e mulino bianco, se ne andranno quando vorranno loro.
Dovevano puntare altro, non Allegri, anche una scommessa come De Zerbi o lo stesso Tudor, non un nome grosso che alla fine ha creato aspettative belle alte.. infatti sui siti dei gobbi fino a 20 giorni fa pensavano di avere la rosa più forte del campionato e di poter riprendere la corsa senza problemi, il destino invece è stato beffardo e sono stati trovati mancanti nel giro di pochissimi mesi, proprio come il Giannino o quegli ambienti tossici dove non c'è un filo logico e c'è tanta improvvisazione.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Hanno messo dentro dei talenti pagando tantissimo senza accorgersi di non avere più la base di prima e la superiorità tecnica nei confronti delle altre squadre che un tempo erano lontanissime.
> Facile il calcio eh? vinci, non finisci mai il ciclo, tieni sempre i due ferri vecchi in difesa e poi ti lavi le mani prendendo Ronaldo, col pensiero fisso di non poter mai perdere o finire male, giusto così dai.
> Hanno voluto fare la big europea perché erano gli unici riferimenti che guardavano fino a qualche anno fa, con le italiane nemmeno ci giocavano, anzi, ci scherzavano, l'incompetenza poi ha fatto il resto e di brutto, anche Allegri è un grosso errore ma forse in cuor suo è contento almeno si è preso altri soldi per godersi un po' le copertine e sciocchezze simili che sono l'unica cosa che può farlo rimanere in vita fino all'esonero visto che come allenatore è sempre stato l'anticalcio e soprattutto molto fortunato.
> Ha lasciato il Giannino nel 2014 e lo ha ritrovato 7 anni dopo pensando di poter vincere o fare bene durante la ricostruzione, insomma, un genio, se 7 anni fa fosse rimasto o non si fosse liberata la panchina della Juve adesso chissà dove sarebbe, forse al Cagliari o alla Spal di turno.



L'ho scritto giorni fa che Allegri ha sbagliato i conti. Pensava di poter tornare a dominare speculando sui golletti e sulla superiorità fisica. Peccato per lui che in questi 3 anni la serie a sia cambiata e soprattutto Milan e Inter son di nuovo competitive. Oggi anche in Italia se la giocano tutte, non basta più fare il minimo per vincere come faceva quando vinceva i 5 scudetti. 

Che poi i giocatori attuali siano sopravvalutati e strapagati è vero, ed almeno qua non è colpa sua ma dell'incompetenza di Nedved, Paratici e Andrea Ovino.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque rosico per aver lasciato due punti contro questa juve


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io ho seguito il Sassuolo l'anno scorso e anche quest'anno per via di Berardi che ho al fanta ed ho sempre saputo come tanti altri che quello forte non era lo scemotto lì ma Berardi, infatti fa ancora la differenza, da solo in mezzo a tanti giovani e qualche mediocre.


Comunque premetto che per me Locatelli è un bel giocatorino, mai vista una campagna mediatica simile.

Sembrava davvero che il Milan si fosse fatto scappare il prime Pirlo.


mandraghe ha scritto:


> A momenti rischiava di amputarsi la mano
> 
> De Ligt, Chiesa, Locatelli e Kean son costati circa 200 mln. E' pazzesco quante centinaia di milioni hanno bruciato per peggiorare la rosa.
> 
> ...


De Ligt poi è costato più di Kjaer, Tomori, T.Hernandez e Bennacer messi assieme.

Concordo con quello che dici. Per me comunque Paratici era un gran dirigente che era molto bravo a pescare i giovani talenti, e a scegliere quali fossero i talenti su cui puntare.

Poi hanno cominciato con i fuochi d'artificio, la finanza e le plusvalenze farlocche, e hanno iniziato a vendere e a comprare quasi a casaccio.

L'acquisto di Rabiot e Ramsey a parametro zero, e per giunta a quelle cifre, è stato roba da FC Giannino coi soldi, per dire.

Locatelli mi è sembrato più un colpo mediatico che altro, un po' come Fassone e Mirabelli quando volevano offrire 60 milioni per Belotti solo perché era italiano e milanista.


----------



## ILMAGO (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ad ogni modo secondo me i giocatori buoni la juve li ha in generale (se presi singolarmente), ma ha 4 problemi ENORMI:

1. Non ha nessun tipo di gioco o idea tattica, si affida ai soli singoli. Allegri ancora non ha capito come impostare la squadra per farla rendere.
2. Ha giocatori fondamentali a "fine corsa": cuadrado, bonucci, chiellini, sandro, ecc.
3. ha i giocatori top che mal si sposano tra loro: chiesa è un giocatore da 433, dybala nel 433 non può giocare. mc kennie, locatelli, rabiot e bentancur sono tutte mezz'ali, ma se giochi a 3 a meta campo oltre a due mezzali serve un "regista", che non c'è.
4. Mancano di goal negli attaccanti. Davanti ha morata, kean. Insieme a fine anno non raggiungeranno 20 goal complessivi in campionato. Mi sembrano noi di 3 o 4 anni fa.


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A momenti rischiava di amputarsi la mano
> 
> De Ligt, Chiesa, Locatelli e Kean son costati circa 200 mln. E' pazzesco quante centinaia di milioni hanno bruciato per peggiorare la rosa.
> 
> ...


Mettici anche kulusewski...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La Juve sarà pure in fase arretrata ed il ciclo é evidentemente finito da tempo, pero' si esagera.
> 
> Vogliamo veramente dire che Morata-Dybala siano inferiori a Simeone-Caprari? O Barak é cosi meglio di Arthur? O i freschi vincitori eroici di Euro 21 Chiellini-Bonucci (gioco opposto a questo) sono inferiori a Gunter e Dawidowicz? Veramente non riesce a giocare diversamente con Chiesa (passi oggi), Kulusevsky, Dybala, Kean, De Ligt, Danilo, Cuadrado, Bonucci, Arthur ecc.. , questi non riescono a fare oltre un gol a partita? Sono cosiinferiori tecnicamente al Verona o al Sassuolo? Boh, come se Tudor o Dionisi preferiscono i Barak o i Maxi Lopez. Non scherziamo dai, questi sono tutti titolari in nazionale e sono tutti decisivi.
> 
> ...


Il problema, secondo me, è che il centrocampo è pieno di giocatori normalissimi.

Sono passati da Pirlo-Marchisio-Pogba-Vidal ad un accrocchio di giocatori che non sono delle pippe, ma non sono neanche particolarmene forti.

Arthur è un giocatore normalissimo (pagato 70 milioni)

Mc Kennie un onesto faticatore di centrocampo

Bentancur idem

Rabiot molto discontinuo

Ramsey è stata una gallianata pazzesca, 7 milioni l'anno più maxi stecca all'agente e bonus alla firma per vivere in infermeria, peggio dei 4.5 mln l'anno a Flamini (che almeno scendeva in campo)

Locatelli ad oggi non fa la differenza


Non stiamo parlando di Poli-Montolivo-Muntari, però neanche di giocatori top.


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La Juve sarà pure in fase arretrata ed il ciclo é evidentemente finito da tempo, pero' si esagera.
> 
> Vogliamo veramente dire che Morata-Dybala siano inferiori a Simeone-Caprari? O Barak é cosi meglio di Arthur? O i freschi vincitori eroici di Euro 21 Chiellini-Bonucci (gioco opposto a questo) sono inferiori a Gunter e Dawidowicz? Veramente non riesce a giocare diversamente con Chiesa (passi oggi), Kulusevsky, Dybala, Kean, De Ligt, Danilo, Cuadrado, Bonucci, Arthur ecc.. , questi non riescono a fare oltre un gol a partita? Sono cosiinferiori tecnicamente al Verona o al Sassuolo? Boh, come se Tudor o Dionisi preferiscono i Barak o i Maxi Lopez. Non scherziamo dai, questi sono tutti titolari in nazionale e sono tutti decisivi.
> 
> ...


Acciughino sembra veramente alla canna del gas. Zero gioco, zero idee, zero aggiustamenti.
Mi sembra l'ultimo Allegri del Milan.


----------



## jumpy65 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Il problema, secondo me, è che il centrocampo è pieno di giocatori normalissimi.
> 
> Sono passati da Pirlo-Marchisio-Pogba-Vidal ad un accrocchio di giocatori che non sono delle pippe, ma non sono neanche particolarmene forti.
> 
> ...


Montolivo rispetto ai centrocampisti della juve attuale era di ben altro livello non scherziamo


----------



## JoKeR (30 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Io ho seguito il Sassuolo l'anno scorso e anche quest'anno per via di Berardi che ho al fanta ed ho sempre saputo come tanti altri che quello forte non era lo scemotto lì ma Berardi, infatti fa ancora la differenza, da solo in mezzo a tanti giovani e qualche mediocre.


Io e te infatti facevamo due nomi (almeno uno si poteva prendere): de Paul e Berardi.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (30 Ottobre 2021)

L'aver perso 2 punti contro questi scarponi fa ancora più male.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Comunque premetto che per me Locatelli è un bel giocatorino, mai vista una campagna mediatica simile.
> 
> Sembrava davvero che il Milan si fosse fatto scappare il prime Pirlo.
> 
> ...



Anche Kean altro acquisto senza senso.

E la cosa più grave è che con gli ingaggi che hanno difficilmente riusciranno a piazzare gli esuberi. Non vedo chi possa accollarsi Ramsey, Rabiot, Arthur, Bernardeschi, ecc. Chi è il fesso che gli dà gli stessi ingaggi?

Devono ricostruire e non hanno spazio di manovra economica. A questo aggiungiamoci lo stipendio assurdo che danno ad un allenatore che li fa giocare come una neopromossa.

Punteranno sulla Champions, dove effettivamente possono fare qualcosa di buono. Anche se non penso che andranno oltre i quarti.


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Ottobre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Il problema, secondo me, è che il centrocampo è pieno di giocatori normalissimi.
> 
> Sono passati da Pirlo-Marchisio-Pogba-Vidal ad un accrocchio di giocatori che non sono delle pippe, ma non sono neanche particolarmene forti.
> 
> ...


Sul metodo e sui prezzi non discuto, ma confrontali con quelli delle altre squadre. Togli Napoli, Milan ed Inter e dimmi se esiste una squadra superiore li in mezzo. Arthur al Barcellona che iocatore era? Rabiot in Francia é un titolarissimo, con quel ben di Dio poi.. Bentancur invece con Sarri era un crak, ne rimasi incantato, poi puff...

Possiamo coninuare a lungo... Sono cose non sbiegabili, e come diceva lamico @Raryof é questione di ambiente marcio e di allenatore scaduto e scadente.


----------



## Zenos (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ma quante parole sprecate per questi sporchi ladri...si godeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## LukeLike (30 Ottobre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Scusate, ora vado a vedermi i vari nati per vincere, airway, lejesonfe ecc. A dopo


Ti consiglio anche Portale Bianconero e Benv3. Non te ne pentirai


----------



## LukeLike (30 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque ragazzi:
-40 milioni Kulusevski
-40 milioni Locatelli
-40 milioni Morata
120 milioni volati nel cesso.


----------



## Tobi (30 Ottobre 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> ma sto crollo verticale della juve? come si spiega? fine ciclo? (in italia perchè all'estero non è mai iniziato)


A parte aver fatto mercati imbarazzanti sulla falsa riga dei nostri gallianeschi quando portavamo a casa Mexes , Flamini, Balotelli ricoprendoli di ingaggi importanti, sulla falsa riga dei loro Rabiot-Ramsey Kean, preso giocatori sopravvalutati come Kulusewski e Locatelli a 40 milioni ciascuno, come noi prendavamo Caldara, Piatek, Paquetà e soprattutto hanno preso il peggior allenatore se gli metti in mano una squadra normale.
Io me lo ricordo Allegri: Il primo anno aveva Thiago Silva Nesta Pirlo Seedorf Ronaldinho Ibrahimovic Pato Robinho Boateng Cassano e uomini spogliatoio come Van Bommel Gattuso Zambrotta, ed il campionato lo vincemmo anche se non lo ammazzammo già a febbraio con una squadra del genere, arrivammo ad un certo punto dove nel Derby vinto 3 a 0 c'erano 5 punti di vantaggio. Gli anni successivi con squadre smantellate fu vomitevole perchè lui è un allenatore che sa gestire squadre con campioni, vedi il primo Milan e la sua Juve che aveva praticamente 22 titolari. Appena si è trovato in mano una squadra non dico scarsa ma normale , ha ricominciato a fare danni, perchè non è un allenatore di fantasia, lui vede quei suoi due concetti del calcio facile , si difende col pullman e si attacca prevalentemente con due esterni veloci in contropiede. Godo che stia calando a picco perchè ultimamente nelle trasmissioni alle quali partecipava lui si sentiva il genio del calcio e tutti gli altri erano scemi. Si è anche permesso di perculare Sacchi, un allenatore che ha rivoluzionato questo gioco. Ben gli sta. Se non vanno in Champions questi tornano indietro di 5 anni minimo


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Comunque ragazzi:
> -40 milioni Kulusevski
> -40 milioni Locatelli
> -40 milioni Morata
> 120 milioni volati nel cesso.


Aspetta, 70 per Arthur e 80 per De Ligt (fortissimo ma non capisco perché in panchina).


----------



## iceman. (30 Ottobre 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio anche Portale Bianconero e Benv3. Non te ne pentirai


The Towers fanno spaccare anche loro..


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche Kean altro acquisto senza senso.
> 
> E la cosa più grave è che con gli ingaggi che hanno difficilmente riusciranno a piazzare gli esuberi. Non vedo chi possa accollarsi Ramsey, Rabiot, Arthur, Bernardeschi, ecc. Chi è il fesso che gli dà gli stessi ingaggi?
> 
> ...



Devono confidare in qualche marchetta da parte della stampa amica.

Mi ricordo tipo quando tutti i giornalisti dicevano che Rugani valeva ALMENO 40 milioni ed era voluto dal Chelsea.

Mi aspetto già a gennaio una campagna mediatica simile.


Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sul metodo e sui prezzi non discuto, ma confrontali con quelli delle altre squadre. Togli Napoli, Milan ed Inter e dimmi se esiste una squadra superiore li in mezzo. Arthur al Barcellona che iocatore era? Rabiot in Francia é un titolarissimo, con quel ben di Dio poi.. Bentancur invece con Sarri era un crak, ne rimasi incantato, poi puff...
> 
> Possiamo coninuare a lungo... Sono cose non sbiegabili, e come diceva lamico @Raryof é questione di ambiente marcio e di allenatore scaduto e scadente.



Eh sì, ma poi davvero, hanno cambiato quasi un allenatore a stagione. 

Negli ultimi anni il loro progetto è stato:

Daje prendiamo Allegri, corto muso, 1-0 e tanti saluti, anzi no, Allegri è una capra, Adani dice che possiamo giocare con la costruzione dal basso ed essere padroni del campo e del giuoco, prendiamo Sarri, anzi no cacciamolo tanto faremo la Superlega e il piazzamento finale non conta nulla, prendiamo Pirlo che tra l'altro è il nostro nuovo Guardiola, anzi di giocare a calcio non ce ne frega niente, prendiamo Allegri, catenaccio e contropiede.

Mi sembra il Milan che è passato da Inzaghi a Montella, Gattuso e Giampaolo, e ogni anno cambiava la tipologia del gioco.

Comunque su Rabiot devo dissentire: è un giocatore normalissimo.
La Nazionale dice poco e niente. Per dire, fino a qualche mese fa T.Hernandez era la riserva di DIGNE.


----------



## Now i'm here (30 Ottobre 2021)

È qui che si gode ? (multi-cit)  

Ormai sta diventando una piacevole abitudine.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (30 Ottobre 2021)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Aspetta, 70 per Arthur e 80 per De Ligt (fortissimo ma non capisco perché in panchina).


De Ligt potenzialmente è un top mondo, ma secondo me non ha avuto la crescita che tutti si aspettavano.

In patria se non erro è molto criticato (mi pare che abbia anche perso il posto in Nazionale)


----------



## kYMERA (30 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque sti qui anche a livello societario se non entrano in Champions rischiano un'involuzione pazzesca tipo quella che abbiamo passato noi. Tra regole di fair play finanziari, contratti monstre per i giocatori e tutto il resto


----------



## KILPIN_91 (30 Ottobre 2021)

Ragazzi,è qui che si gode???


----------



## kekkopot (30 Ottobre 2021)

Spero che il mito allegri sia finito.
Allenatore che ha giovato del lavoro fatto da altri e della super rosa della Juve degli anni in cui ha allenato.
L'aveva ampiamente dimostrato con noi il suo valore... (il primo a perdere lo scudo con Ibra)


----------



## Buciadignho (30 Ottobre 2021)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Devono confidare in qualche marchetta da parte della stampa amica.
> 
> Mi ricordo tipo quando tutti i giornalisti dicevano che Rugani valeva ALMENO 40 milioni ed era voluto dal Chelsea.
> 
> ...


Giocatore normalissimo confrontato a chi? Torniamo sempre li 

Nell'analisi che facciamo possiamo tranquillamente dire che Rabiot vale 10 Barak, 25 Tameze e 5 Lopez. E comunque il Rabiot nazionale é diverso da quello juventino, ed anche qui mi sorge una domanda spontanea: perché? Su Theo sfondi una porta aperta, meritava la titolarità e l'ha ottenuta, ma non é che Digne sia una schiappa, é un onesto terzino sinistro, più d'equilibrio (ed infatti giocano a 5 dopo le scoppole prese, senno col piffero che lo metteva in una difesa a 4, si parla di un allenatore scuola Juve eh..).

Sul resto concordo, hai spiegato benissimo il disastro interno che vige li. Insomma, cacci Allegri per il "bel gioco" (che non vuol dire molto), e dopo due anni stermini i suoi nemici e lo riporti indietro dandogli un contratto mostruoso e un bel quadriennale, roba da schizzati totali. Hanno perso la bussola completamente, neanche io dopo un week-end "intenso" riuscirei a cavarmela cosi. Già questo dovrebbe far capire lo stato in cui sono.

Pero' ragazzi, ricordiamoci che il De Ligt dell'Ajax era un giocatore fenomenale che tutta Europa voleva, e tutta Europa vorrà ancora adesso alle stesse cifre prese dalla Juve. I primi 3 mesi sembrava un giocatore di Serie B, dopodiché si "evoluto", io gli vedo fare delle partite da fuoriclasse vero, poi gli vedo fare delle partite da pollo. E forse possiamo arrivare a rispondere a quella mia domanda spontanea, la Juve é un casino societario, economico, gestionale e sportivo (inteso come guida tecnica e compatibilità dei giocatori). Perché non diciamo che Chiellini e Bonucci hanno sbagliato quasi 0 nell'Europeo? Perché De Ligt era un giocatore fantastico all'Ajax ed ora ne fa una si e 2 no? Perché Kulusevsky al Parma dopo 3 ottimi mesi chiude la sua esperienza da potenziale fenomeno ed ora scalda la panchina e non dribbla neanche più sua sorella? Perché Kean al PSG faceva quasi 20 gol ed ora non vede il campo? E di Chiesa vugliamo parlarne? Che razza di involuzione sta facendo questa stagione? 4 ottime giocate e poi il nulla. Non puo' essere colpa del mercato, non riesco a vederla cosi, benché concordi che prezzi e alchimia non ci siano, ma a cosa serve un allenatore se non ad allenare?

Ricordiamo i fedelissimi di Max? Mandzukic, Khedira e Matuidi  , ma per favore. E le interviste post partita? La prima sconvolgente fu su CHiesa e Kulusevsky contro di noi: "Non sono entrati bene, dovevo mettere più difensori." , poi contro l'Inter:"Kulusevsky ha fatto una buona partita, gli ho chiesto di pressare Brozovic e non l'ha fatto giocare." 
Secondo te un giocatore di calcio offensivo e di estro come deve entrare se il suo unico scopo é difendere? Allora cambiategli squadra e dategliene una per lui, guarda J. Felix che fine ha fatto all'Atletico. Zero coerenza.


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2021)

Il ritorno di Allegri somiglia sempre più a quello che successe al Milan col ritorno di Capello. Dopo il fallimento di Tabarez e Sacchi, arrivò Don Fabio ed in modo arrogante disse che senza di lui non eravamo capaci, decise tutto lui e per rimarcare il suo potere spostò Maldini a destra per mettere Ziege a sx. I risultati furono disastrosi. Allegri è tornato con la stessa arroganza ed ora ne sta pagando le conseguenze, ad esempio con Chiesa ed altri i rapporti son già tesi.


----------



## kYMERA (30 Ottobre 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Il ritorno di Allegri somiglia sempre più a quello che successe al Milan col ritorno di Capello. Dopo il fallimento di Tabarez e Sacchi, arrivò Don Fabio ed in modo arrogante disse che senza di lui non eravamo capaci, decise tutto lui e per rimarcare il suo potere spostò Maldini a destra per mettere Ziege a sx. I risultati furono disastrosi. Allegri è tornato con la stessa arroganza ed ora ne sta pagando le conseguenze, ad esempio con Chiesa ed altri i rapporti son già tesi.



A proposito di Chiesa, ma se non si qualificano in Champions come si mette la situazione?
Perchè se non ricordo male lo avevano preso con un prestito per due anni con riscatto obbligatorio a determinate condizioni... Metti che questi non si qualificano ci sono possibilità che ritorni al mittente?


----------



## mandraghe (30 Ottobre 2021)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> A proposito di Chiesa, ma se non si qualificano in Champions come si mette la situazione?
> Perchè se non ricordo male lo avevano preso con un prestito per due anni con riscatto obbligatorio a determinate condizioni... Metti che questi non si qualificano ci sono possibilità che ritorni al mittente?



Sinceramente non sapevo di questa cosa. Certo fosse come dici penso che in quel di Firenze Chiesa dovrebbe girare con la scorta.

È sicuro comunque che Allegri lo stia trattando male.

Che poi non capisco, ha così tanti trequartisti/ali che mi chiedo perché non riproponga il 4-2-3-1 che tanta fortuna gli ha portato nella sua esperienza passata.

Metti Morata o Kean punta, Dybala sottopunta, con Quadrado e Chiesa ai lati e magari sistemi le cose.


----------



## koti (30 Ottobre 2021)

Allegri è un allenatore che di tattica offensiva non capisce nulla, i risultati li ha ottenuti curando la fase difensiva e affidandosi alle giocate individuali dei campioni. "La tattica non serve a niente", parole sue. Con in mano una squadra non fenomenale i risultati sono questi, io non sono affatto sorpreso.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (31 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Giocatore normalissimo confrontato a chi? Torniamo sempre li
> 
> Nell'analisi che facciamo possiamo tranquillamente dire che Rabiot vale 10 Barak, 25 Tameze e 5 Lopez. E comunque il Rabiot nazionale é diverso da quello juventino, ed anche qui mi sorge una domanda spontanea: perché? Su Theo sfondi una porta aperta, meritava la titolarità e l'ha ottenuta, ma non é che Digne sia una schiappa, é un onesto terzino sinistro, più d'equilibrio (ed infatti giocano a 5 dopo le scoppole prese, senno col piffero che lo metteva in una difesa a 4, si parla di un allenatore scuola Juve eh..).
> 
> ...



Beh oddio, i fedelissimi di Max erano dei signori giocatori.

Khedira era forte in fase di interdizione, forte nel gioco aereo, con una buona tecnica di base ed una intelligenza tattica sopraffina.
Mandzukic era dominante nel gioco aereo, pressava a tutto campo, attaccava e faceva spesso goal decisivi.
Matuidi era un muro


Sicuramente non erano giocatori belli da vedere, però erano perfetti per il gioco dell'allenatore, avevano esperienza internazionale, erano continui e il loro lavoro lo sapevano fare.

I giocatori attuali fatico ad inquadrarli, invece.

Arthur, per dire non è né un regista, né un mediano, né un incursore. Non è forte fisicamente, non va bene per fare il pressing alto, non sa lanciare o verticalizzare e non fa la differenza.

Poi per me tutti questi giornalai che parlano sempre di Juve fortissima, Juve squadra da battere, tutti fenomeni, Rugani costa 40 milioni, "Maldini vuoi Demiral? Fanno 50 milioni", e via dicendo non fanno bene ai giocatori.

Quando prendi un cc che al massimo potrebbe essere un buon "soldatino" e gli fai credere di essere il nuovo Pirlo, la frittata è fatta.
A quel punto meglio un Barak che corre per 90' e non crede di essere Zidane


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (31 Ottobre 2021)

Comunque su questo lido eravamo in tanti a presagire il disastro annunciato di allegri.


----------



## Prealpi (31 Ottobre 2021)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Comunque su questo lido eravamo in tanti a presagire il disastro annunciato di allegri.


Esatto, era evidente già dallo scorso anno, veramente ero esterrefatto quando la si dava come favorita


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Ottobre 2021)

A me non bastano queste sconfitte anche se si gode come porci,li voglio fuori dalla champions,devo vederli comprare i Constant e Taiwo,anche se a pensarci bene ne hanno già diversi in squadra.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2021)

E' qui si gode col caffè in mano?

Sentire tutto lo stadio che urla a cuadrado 'buffone' non ha prezzo.

I soliti tuffatori della juve hanno provato ad abbassare il ritmo del verona coi soliti falli chiamati simulando spudoratamente ma l'arbitro non glielo ha permesso e i morata e cuadrado hanno fatto la figura dei babbei.

Quelli del verona li invitavano ad alzarsi e giocare a calcio.

aahahhahah
Spettacolo.

E' per colpa di questi delinquenti che il calcio italiano non riesce ancora del tutto a giocare a ritmi europei.

Grazie verona per il bel sabato di calcio e di sport che ci hai regalato.
Ieri ha vinto lo sport.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> La Juve sarà pure in fase arretrata ed il ciclo é evidentemente finito da tempo, pero' si esagera.
> 
> Vogliamo veramente dire che Morata-Dybala siano inferiori a Simeone-Caprari? O Barak é cosi meglio di Arthur? O i freschi vincitori eroici di Euro 21 Chiellini-Bonucci (gioco opposto a questo) sono inferiori a Gunter e Dawidowicz? Veramente non riesce a giocare diversamente con Chiesa (passi oggi), Kulusevsky, Dybala, Kean, De Ligt, Danilo, Cuadrado, Bonucci, Arthur ecc.. , questi non riescono a fare oltre un gol a partita? Sono cosiinferiori tecnicamente al Verona o al Sassuolo? Boh, come se Tudor o Dionisi preferiscono i Barak o i Maxi Lopez. Non scherziamo dai, questi sono tutti titolari in nazionale e sono tutti decisivi.
> 
> ...


a mio avviso è poco utile fare i confronti giocatori per giocatore, alla fine il calcio è un gioco di squadra e bisogna vedere a tutto l'insieme, se da un lato è vero che un dybala è piu forte di un caprari, pero dall'altro lato la juve ha una rosa costruita male che non ti permette di schierare in campo tutti i forti che hai a disposizione.

é come avere il cioccolato piu pregiato del mondo,la bottarga piu pregiata del mondo e poi ti chiedono di fare un dolce squisito, se da un lato è vero che hai ingredienti buoni dall'altro lato hai ingredienti incompatibili con qualsiasi ricetta.

Se vuoi far rendere al meglio chiesa e culoseivisti devi giocare a tre davanti, ma in questo modo deve far fuori dybala, se vuoi far giocare dybala allora devi giocare a due avanti con chiesa e kulo fuori o arretrati di molto.
I centrocampisti sono tutti incursori, locatelli, slurm mackenzy, rabiot, l'unico che puo giocare davanti alla difesa è betancur e basta, tanto è vero che allegri ha provato in quel ruolo pure danilo 

Ovviamente anche allegri ha le sue colpe e tante pure, pero poi mi chiedo ha piu colpe allegri o chi l'ha preso pur sapendo che il motto di allegri è "l'allenatore conta poco contano i campioni in campo", e tu di campioni in rosa non ne hai manco mezzo?


----------



## Zenos (31 Ottobre 2021)

Ma quanto si gode ancora stamattina?


----------



## Zenos (31 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E' qui si gode col caffè in mano?
> 
> Sentire tutto lo stadio che urla a cuadrado 'buffone' non ha prezzo.
> 
> ...


L arbitro che minacciava di ammonire Bonucci e Chiellini se si fossero avvicinati a protestare per una sua decisione.
Per una volta vince lo Sport.


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> L arbitro che minacciava di ammonire Bonucci e Chiellini se si fossero avvicinati a protestare per una sua decisione.
> Per una volta vince lo Sport.


Bravissimo.
Le vere vittorie di ieri sono queste, altro che i 3 punti lasciati sul campo.
Qualcosa sta cambiando??
Forse il nostro calcio si vuole dare una ripulita?


----------



## unbreakable (31 Ottobre 2021)

ma come ma non dovevano ritrovare la "capacità di lottare su ogni pallone"





a me sembra più che altro che siano passati da un calcio liquido ad un calcio stitico 

una gioia per me ovviamente lietissimo di essermi sbagliato avevo paura , ma onestamente con ste due sconfitte credo facciano fatica pure ad entrare in champions league..
puro godimento sarebbe vederli fuori da tutto per 10 e passa anni..


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ma come ma non dovevano ritrovare la "capacità di lottare su ogni pallone"
> Vedi l'allegato 1374
> 
> a me sembra più che altro che siano passati da un calcio liquido ad un calcio stitico
> ...


Oggi hanno stampato la consueta carta igienica o sono chiusi per lutto?


----------



## unbreakable (31 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Oggi hanno stampato la consueta carta igienica o sono chiusi per lutto?


sono entrato nella pgina online di ruttosporc con le dovute precauzioni: antivirus piu' antispiware in funzione più distanziamento sociale dal pc e mascherina..non si samai..comunque riportano le dichiarazioni di allegri che dice che sono da metà classifica..con la sua solita semplificazione della situazione..niente riferimenti tattici..il solito c'è da lavorare, grinta determinazione blah blah..comunque è vero ieri passeggivano nel primo tempo..verona andava al doppio..da un mio punto di vista qualche dichiarazione del santone potrebbe non essere piaciuta a qualcuno..
meglio così un bel ritorno ai settimi posti non mi dsipiacerebbe..anche se vedo il verona avanti in questo momento


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2021)

SoloMVB ha scritto:


> A me non bastano queste sconfitte anche se si gode come porci,li voglio fuori dalla champions,devo vederli comprare i Constant e Taiwo,anche se a pensarci bene ne hanno già diversi in squadra.


Non ti bastano De Scoglio e Gonnardeschi?


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> sono entrato nella pgina online di ruttosporc con le dovute precauzioni: antivirus piu' antispiware in funzione più distanziamento sociale dal pc e mascherina..non si samai..comunque riportano le dichiarazioni di allegri che dice che sono da metà classifica..con la sua solita semplificazione della situazione..niente riferimenti tattici..il solito c'è da lavorare, grinta determinazione blah blah..comunque è vero ieri passeggivano nel primo tempo..verona andava al doppio..da un mio punto di vista qualche dichiarazione del santone potrebbe non essere piaciuta a qualcuno..
> meglio così un bel ritorno ai settimi posti non mi dsipiacerebbe..anche se vedo il verona avanti in questo momento


A me nel vedere le juve di allegri mi sorprendono le spaziature che tengono in campo.
Sono scolastici, antichi, prevedibili.

Alla fine il verona li ha costretti a giocare uomo su uomo, e si sapeva, gli scaligeri hanno imposto ritmi alti, e si sapeva pure questo, però che tecnicamente la juve non fosse capace di alzare il livello era davvero incredibile.

Sono pieni di mezzi giocatori incapaci di bruciare i tempi di gioco e di atleti discutibili anche fisicamente.
Un sentito grazie a chi ha scelto i rabiot, locatelli, artur, bernarda, ecc ecc.
Ovviamente il calcio di allegri contribuisce ulteriormente a non valorizzare il poco di buono che hanno.

Non sono un grande fan di allegri e me lo aspettavo che potesse andare in difficoltà ma non in questo modo.
Sembra un allenatore degli anni 50 della peggior specie buttato nel calcio di oggi.
Non ci sta capendo una mazza.


----------



## Nevergiveup (31 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me nel vedere le juve di allegri mi sorprendono le spaziature che tengono in campo.
> Sono scolastici, antichi, prevedibili.
> 
> Alla fine il verona li ha costretti a giocare uomo su uomo, e si sapeva, gli scaligeri hanno imposto ritmi alti, e si sapeva pure questo, però che tecnicamente la juve non fosse capace di alzare il livello era davvero incredibile.
> ...


La serie A è cambiata tantissimo negli ultimi 2 anni…Allegri è rimasto tale e quale a prima. Perfino Sarri che aveva sparigliato le carte rispetto all’”allegrismo” è obsoleto figuriamoci acciughina..


----------



## diavoloINme (31 Ottobre 2021)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> ma come ma non dovevano ritrovare la "capacità di lottare su ogni pallone"
> Vedi l'allegato 1374
> 
> a me sembra più che altro che siano passati da un calcio liquido ad un calcio stitico
> ...


Questa è la prova che in campo non si va con l'elmetto ma con idee, coraggio, intraprendenza, qualità, voglia di fare.
L'allenatore bravo è quello che sa trovare il giusto equilibrio nelle due fasi ma poi dipende a quale altezza, intesa come metri in campo, e a quale livello di gioco propositivo lo si trova.

A parcheggiare il bus siamo buoni tutti.


----------



## SoloMVB (31 Ottobre 2021)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Non ti bastano De Scoglio e Gonnardeschi?


E mica solo loro 2,sono pieni di scarponi,ma io li voglio vedere messi ancora peggio,voglio vederli elemosinare prestiti di gente dal genoa e dal Cagliari,lo vedrei bene Destro a torino perché non hanno 1 euro da spendere e devono accontentarsi,li voglio di nuovo con i Paolucci e Malaka Martinez in campo.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> a mio avviso è poco utile fare i confronti giocatori per giocatore, alla fine il calcio è un gioco di squadra e bisogna vedere a tutto l'insieme, se da un lato è vero che un dybala è piu forte di un caprari, pero dall'altro lato la juve ha una rosa costruita male che non ti permette di schierare in campo tutti i forti che hai a disposizione.
> 
> é come avere il cioccolato piu pregiato del mondo,la bottarga piu pregiata del mondo e poi ti chiedono di fare un dolce squisito, se da un lato è vero che hai ingredienti buoni dall'altro lato hai ingredienti incompatibili con qualsiasi ricetta.
> 
> ...


Si, la Juve é assemblata malissimo. Pero' almeno contro Sassuolo, Verona, Udinese, Empoli dovrebbero bastare, no? Non dico vincerne 4/4, ma neanche prenderne a volontà. Io li vedo in campo e non capisco da dove sono usciti fuori, per me certe cose non hanno alcuna giustificazione. I limiti Allegriani sono enormi e palesi, forse anche oltre quelli della società.


----------



## iceman. (31 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si, la Juve é assemblata malissimo. Pero' almeno contro Sassuolo, Verona, Udinese, Empoli dovrebbero bastare, no? Non dico vincerne 4/4, ma neanche prenderne a volontà. Io li vedo in campo e non capisco da dove sono usciti fuori, per me certe cose non hanno alcuna giustificazione. I limiti Allegriani sono enormi e palesi, forse anche oltre quelli della società.


Bentancur-McKennie-Locatelli-Arthur-Rabiot è di gran lunga il centrocampo più scarso dei gobbi dal 2000 ad oggi.


----------



## Raryof (31 Ottobre 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> A me nel vedere le juve di allegri mi sorprendono le spaziature che tengono in campo.
> Sono scolastici, antichi, prevedibili.
> 
> Alla fine il verona li ha costretti a giocare uomo su uomo, e si sapeva, gli scaligeri hanno imposto ritmi alti, e si sapeva pure questo, però che tecnicamente la juve non fosse capace di alzare il livello era davvero incredibile.
> ...


Sulla carta il loro modus operandi è sempre stato quello di adesso però, perché facevano aggiunte a caxxum pure prima, hanno inserito dei giocatori ogni anno senza saperli collocare e pensando di avere sempre il pane caldo pure dopo averlo tolto dal frigo.
Col tempo poi ogni singolo errore è stato pagato e non risolto, errori commessi a tutti i livelli, soprattutto da chi ha scelto di cambiare ogni anno l'allenatore per trovare il bel gioco per poi cambiarlo una volta arrivata la classica stufisia di chi vince nonostante tutto, il tutto confezionato poi da figure barbine e dal ritorno all'antico , cioè l'errore peggiore possibile e che commettono solitamente le squadre di provincia impreparate che lottano giusto per salvarsi e per fare meno peggio delle canoniche 3 scarse già retrocesse a settembre, squadre che però non spendono 9 mln per Mr perfettino che pontifica quando è fuori dal calcio e che non hanno le risorse o il potere mediatico della Juve.
Hanno costruito i loro successi degli ultimi anni per inerzia, perché erano talmente sopra (e le altre erano talmente sotto) che hanno totalmente perso di vista il piano aziendale, la strategia per rimanere a certi livelli e per non farsi cogliere impreparati dal ciclo ormai agli sgoccioli, la pandemia potranno anche usarla come scusa ma ha semplicemente scoperchiato il tutto e la crescita delle altre squadre che si sono costruite tra un problema e uno schiaffone ha dato loro il colpo di grazia tanto che adesso nemmeno il quarto posto è più assicurato, perché son sicuro che loro penseranno sempre di essere superiori a Lazio, Atalanta o Roma ma sulla carta giocarsi un posto con ben 3 squadre è pericoloso perché per dire, l'anno scorso, alcune di quelle hanno toppato di brutto dando un margine di errore ai gobbi, quest'anno il margine per poter sbagliare non c'è, figuriamoci se poi perdi male in partite dove devi vincere per rimanere attaccato.
Il campionato di quest'anno è tosto ma se guardiamo i valori dello scorso campionato e quelli di quest'anno la Juve per salvare il proprio futuro deve non perdere più fino a marzo, senza Champions saltano parecchi giocatori che dovranno per forza lasciare, uno su tutti Chiesa, il loro top, Dybala, è un giocatorino e nemmeno un trascinatore, se quello è il tuo top la squadra sarà sempre fiacca e senz'anima, perché di grinta, di voglia di spaccare non ne vedi lì, sono davvero imbarazzanti, quasi imbambolati, prima Sarri, bel gioco qui bel gioco lì, poi Pirlo e poi è saltato tutto, hanno sbagliato tutte le valutazioni fatte e non hanno capito di avere dei grossi problemi non solo a disfarsi dei senatori ma pure a costruire una minima base per rimanere VIVI in questa Serie A, cose che fino a qualche anno fa erano scontate e che adesso sembrano aver creato uno spettro negativo in cui sembra straimpossibile arrivare quarti.
Una cosa da non sottovalutare è questo guardare sempre al passato per trovare la soluzione, ricordo che al tempo di Galliani e del Giannino era lo sport preferito del rossonero, dobbiamo prendere quello perché sembra Pirlo, dobbiamo prendere l'altro perché fa legna come Gattuso, quando è così non c'è progetto, non c'è nulla a parte il lieto vivacchiare tra tante scuse e parole compiacenti (tanto lavoro per gli scribacchini in vista di gennaio, pronti grandi colpi per il futuro e un supertoppe per la panchina, ZIDANE o GUARDIOLA).


----------



## Oronzo Cana (31 Ottobre 2021)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Si, la Juve é assemblata malissimo. Pero' almeno contro Sassuolo, Verona, Udinese, Empoli dovrebbero bastare, no? Non dico vincerne 4/4, ma neanche prenderne a volontà. Io li vedo in campo e non capisco da dove sono usciti fuori, per me certe cose non hanno alcuna giustificazione. I limiti Allegriani sono enormi e palesi, forse anche oltre quelli della società.


a quanto pare nn basta, loro hanno ingredienti assortiti male e in piu hanno un cuoco che con quelli ingredienti non ci sa fare nulla, se prendi un pizzaiolo non puoi chiedere di prepararti il sushi, in piu non hai manco tutti gli ingredienti per fare il sushi, quindi gia uno che sa fare il sushi avrebbe difficolta, figuriamoci uno che non sa manco cosa sia il sushi . Allegri è quello che dice "l'allenatore conta poco servono i campioni in campo" la juve ha campioni? no e allora cosa l'hanno preso a fare? 9 mil all'anno per fare il catenaccio? a sto punto pigliavi mazzarri e ti costava un decimo  

Fossi stato io un dirigente juve avrei provato a prendere gasperini, tanto è gobbo dentro e rispecchia alla perfezione il loro stile, e sarei ripartito col progetto atalanta style ma con 400 mil di fatturato


----------



## Djici (31 Ottobre 2021)

Un saluto a tutti quelli che dicevano che con la cessione di Ronaldo sarebbero stati più forti perché meno dipendenti del singolo uomo e ai tantissimi utenti pazzi di Allegri.
Uno che non propone nulla.

Viva il calcio giocato.


----------



## Buciadignho (31 Ottobre 2021)

Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> a quanto pare nn basta, loro hanno ingredienti assortiti male e in piu hanno un cuoco che con quelli ingredienti non ci sa fare nulla, se prendi un pizzaiolo non puoi chiedere di prepararti il sushi, in piu non hai manco tutti gli ingredienti per fare il sushi, quindi gia uno che sa fare il sushi avrebbe difficolta, figuriamoci uno che non sa manco cosa sia il sushi . Allegri è quello che dice "l'allenatore conta poco servono i campioni in campo" la juve ha campioni? no e allora cosa l'hanno preso a fare? 9 mil all'anno per fare il catenaccio? a sto punto pigliavi mazzarri e ti costava un decimo
> 
> Fossi stato io un dirigente juve avrei provato a prendere gasperini, tanto è gobbo dentro e rispecchia alla perfezione il loro stile, e sarei ripartito col progetto atalanta style ma con 400 mil di fatturato


Beh, consoliamoci sapendo che se lo tengono per quattro anni, a 9M netti l'anno  

Chissà che fine farà il ristorante.


----------



## David Gilmour (31 Ottobre 2021)

Ma non l'hanno ribaltata con le geometrie del nuovo Fenomeno del centrocampo? Strano, i giornalisti mi avevano assicurato che la loro mediana sarebbe stata a posto per anni!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Novembre 2021)

Io sarò sempre contrario alla tesi erano tanto superiori che... per il semplice fatto che ci derubavano sempre quando eravamo degli scappati di casa  ora semplicemente i veri top player (terna arbitrale) non bastano più per (vincere) perché non hanno neanche più una squadra normale... prima erano scarsi ma con aiutino facevano sciaquatevi la bocca.. invece con CR7 erano scarsi forte e per arrivare in Champions hanno fatto varie rapine del secolo  ora bhe hanno perso Ronaldo è sono una barzelletta.. l'unica realtà è questa


----------

